# The mom song!



## lucy123 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know if this has ever been posted before but I will post it for all you mums out there - just in case it hasn't.

It was sent to me by a Canadian friend - and my youngest son is 23!I just love it and could have wrote it myself!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXgoJ0f5EsQhttp://

I hope I have posted the link correctly!


----------



## Monica (May 1, 2011)

Lol, I have seen it before. There's also a Diabetes Mom version out there.


----------

